# R33 GTR Nismo R-Tune 1997



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Would like to know some more info on the R-TUNE Whats the BHP ? How many were made ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stab the twat who curbed that alloy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

This a genuine NISMO car or just something that was specced up by a customer??

Hopefully our Japan based member's can help such as Aki or Miguel?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> This a genuine NISMO car or just something that was specced up by a customer??
> 
> Hopefully our Japan based member's can help such as Aki or Miguel?


Nope it is a real Omori R33 GTR Nismo R-Tune was at the nismo stand


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its an official nismo omori car


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

aferx said:


> Nope it is a real Omori R33 GTR Nismo R-Tune was at the nismo stand


:clap::clap:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

R-Tunes are 450 bhp if i remember correctly.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

It would be nice to know How many were made and what they were sold for


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Aferx - your R33 has a fair few similarities already! 

Aki, the guru of all things R33 GT-R probably has the facts catalogued somewhere. I'd be surprised if it's much more than 50 cars.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks very similar to a 400r. Did they take over from 400r?


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Aferx - your R33 has a fair few similarities already!
> 
> Aki, the guru of all things R33 GT-R probably has the facts catalogued somewhere. I'd be surprised if it's much more than 50 cars.


Your too kind Miguel  :thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Miguel for bringing this thread to my attention.

This car is Nismo's R33 Demo car - the photo shows it has the R1 engine. Nismo Oomori no longer offers the R1 engine (red spackle finish), instead offering the R2 engine (grey spackle finish)

The car wears the S-tune body kit as shown in the photo above - basically alot of 400R bits...

Here is the old link for the R-1
NISMO�bOmoriFactory�bORIGINAL MENU ENGINE TUNING MENU R1

Nismo, elsewhere, did list the HP to be 450ps - but this was conservative (and no doubt a marketing ploy to make sure Z-tune owners, at 500ps, did not feel slighted). People who bought the R1 package reported over 500ps:

??? ?????????????????/???????????doubleS????? - ?????SNS???????????????

Incidentally, the R1 package cost approx $20,000US. 

The R2 package - NISMO�bOmoriFactory�bORIGINAL MENU ENGINE TUNING MENU R2

costs about $5K more, but uses the same turbines, and shows the same peak (note no numbers on the power chart...). The biggest difference being the use of R35 type injectors (570cc) which allow for better atomization of fuel (and thus better midrange torque and gas mileage) -> My next mod?? LOL.

Hope this info was useful.

Aki


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey thanks Aki your the man that clears up a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

No worries Afer, I'm "borrowing" that top shot for the Facebook page LOL.


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thx for infos Aki


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I can appreciate the car for what it is, but sorry I just can't see the appeal. 400r looks like a jazzed up GTS imo and this one doesn't look much better.

Horses for courses though and if we each liked the same thing then wouldn't it be boring!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

is the front spliter still avaliable matty?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> I can appreciate the car for what it is, but sorry I just can't see the appeal. 400r looks like a jazzed up GTS imo and this one doesn't look much better.
> 
> Horses for courses though and if we each liked the same thing then wouldn't it be boring!


Your right there mate. If everybody liked the same thing it would be boring. All the cars would look the same, all the houses and all the women too.How would you know which one was yours?!


----------

